# Gi joes



## steelwheels (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone here into GI JOE 3 3/4?...i've got some i'm wanting to sell...figures and vehicles...
PM for more info and pics
thanks steve


----------



## mr0072003 (Apr 30, 2012)

I collect them... HTethe old school Joes? You can always check Hisstank.com that the numb one place for Joe Collectors and you will have a great shot of getting them sold there.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I collect them!


----------

